

Ask HN: Inspirational TED Talks? - chintan39

Any TED Talks that inspire you as Hacker&#x2F;Designer&#x2F;Developer ?
======
chintan39
For starters I have curated a list of TED Talks [http://li3.in/powerful-ted-
talks](http://li3.in/powerful-ted-talks)

